# family freindly canoe trip?



## Mr. October (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey everyone. I am planning on taking my family to the UP for a long weekend over the 4th of July holiday and would love to take a canoe trip. I went on one with all adults on the two hearted river about 10 years ago and it was a blast. We will have a 6 year old and a 3 year old. Anyone have any suggestions? thanks in advance!


----------

